# Le ho detto



## effeundici

_Ho chiamato il Dottor Franco Rossi, Direttore Generale, e *Le* ho detto se poteva riceverci._

Che ne pensate? Io sarei piuttosto sicuro che è una frase sbagliata, direi fantozziana, però ho avuto diversi pareri contrari ed allora chiedo il vostro di pareri.


----------



## Enloquecida

Gli ho detto -_- le persone che hanno espresso questi pareri contrari sono italiane? 
Oddio, non vorrei essere presuntuosa perchè l'italiano è una lingua vastissima ma credo che sia assolutamente sbagliata.


----------



## effeundici

Enloquecida said:


> Gli ho detto -_- le persone che hanno dato questi pareri contrari sono italiane?
> Oddio, non vorrei essere presuntuosa perchè l'italiano è una lingua vastissima ma credo che sia assolutamente sbagliata.


 
Italianissime, e tu non sai quante ce ne sono, ed anche insospettabili! Lavoro in ambito tecnico e tra i tecnici non è che ci sia molta sensibilità linguistica. Ne ho trovati diversi che lo dicono.


----------



## Enloquecida

No, no, è assolutamente sbagliato. Se il dottore fosse una donna allora sarebbe corretta ma dal momento che si tratta di un uomo si usa "Gli".

Vai tranquillo/a


----------



## Montesacro

effeundici said:


> _Ho chiamato il Dottor Franco Rossi, Direttore Generale, e *Le* ho detto se poteva riceverci._


 
Certo che bisogna proprio mettersi d'impegno a concepire una simile bestialità!

Chissà che cosa stava cercando di fare il locutore: usare il Lei di cortesia non per sostituire i pronomi di seconda persona singolare (_Le _al posto di _ti_) bensì per sostituire i pronomi di terza persona singolare (_Le_ al posto di _gli_)?

In una teorica riedizione della famosa scena della lettera di Totò e Peppino questa è una frase che meriterebbe senz'altro di essere presa in considerazione...


----------



## effeundici

Eppure vi garantisco che ho avuto discussioni in cui ero in mnoranza sull'argomento. Secondo me se ci fate caso li trovate anche voi.


----------



## danalto

In sintesi, dal momento che al Direttore ci si rivolge dandoGLI il LEI, automaticamente il suddetto signore cambia sesso?


----------



## infinite sadness

Si tratta di un errore molto comune tra i parlanti delle zone del Lombardo-Veneto. Tranquillo.


----------



## Enloquecida

Bah -_- Il dialetto, a volte, uccide la lingua. O meglio, non è il dialetto che uccide la lingua ma le persone che non riescono a scindere i due sistemi e danno luogo ad un sistema di orrore linguistico.


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Gli" - davvero?
Ma se parlate ad un dottore e volete usare il verbo *chiedere*.. direste "Le chiedo", vero? Perche' 'Le' e' il pronome indiretto di 'Lei' (uso formale) o non c'e' distinzione quando parlate A qualcuno, ma quando avete bisogno di distinguere tra un uomo e una donna poi usereste Le/Gli rispettosamente?

Buongiorno Dottore, sono qui per chiederLe qualcosa

Ma appena avete bisogno di dire l'accaduto ad un amico, poi se il dottore fosse maschile direste:

*"Sono andato dal dottore oggi e gli ho chiesto..."*

Ma se il dottore fosse feminile, poi direste:

*"Sono andato dal dottore oggi e le ho chiesto..."
*
Ho capito?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, hai capito bene.


----------



## Alxmrphi

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, hai capito bene.



Grazie tante IS!
Ma che scemo sono io, non mi sono accorto che non e' la seonda persona singolare ma la terza persona singolare, non capisco come mai sia stato così stupido io.


----------



## alenaro

Alex_Murphy said:


> "Gli" - davvero?
> Ma se parlate ad un dottore e volete usare il verbo *chiedere*.. direste "Le chiedo", vero? Perche' 'Le' e' il pronome indiretto di 'Lei' (uso formale) o non c'e' distinzione quando parlate A qualcuno, ma quando avete bisogno di distinguere tra un uomo e una donna poi usereste Le/Gli rispettosamente?
> 
> Buongiorno Dottore, sono qui per chiederLe qualcosa
> 
> Ma appena avete bisogno di dire l'accaduto ad un amico, poi se il dottore fosse maschile direste:
> 
> *"Sono andato dal dottore oggi e gli ho chiesto..."*
> 
> Ma se il dottore fosse feminile, poi direste:
> 
> *"Sono andato dal dottore oggi e le ho chiesto..."
> *
> Ho capito?



Non sono d'accordo, Alex. 
Anche se il dottore in questione è una donna, bisogna comunque usare il maschile _gli_ perchè il sostantivo _dottore_ é maschile.
Altri modi di parlare sono "licenze poetiche" che qualcuno si prendre, ma non è grammaticalmente corretto quest'uso della lingua italiana.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora il pronome deve riflettere il genere della parola usata nella frase e non il genere della persona di cui parli (se non hai riferito a questa persona in un modo dov'è ovvio che genere sono, tipo nella frase precedente in cui *il* dottore è *una* donna) ?


----------



## alenaro

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora il pronome deve riflettere il genere della parola usata nella frase e non il genere della persona di cui parli (se non hai riferito a questa persona in un modo dov'è ovvio che genere sono) ?



Direi proprio di sì.
Sarebbe come parlare di un elefante (sostantivo maschile) al femminile solo perchè sai che si tratta di un esemplare femmina. Mi sembra fuori dal mondo...


----------



## Alxmrphi

alenaro said:


> Direi proprio di sì.
> Sarebbe come parlare di un elefante (sostantivo maschile) al femminile solo perchè sai che si tratta di un esemplare femmina. Mi sembra fuori dal mondo...



Ok... proverò
*
Oggi ho visto Caterina, le ho dato i soldi che mi ha prestato*.
*Oggi ho visto il mio avvocato* (lei è Caterina, ma non nomino questo dettaglio nella frase) *e gli ho dato i documenti.*.

Ma se ho nominato che il mio avvocato fosse una donna...

*Oggi ho visto Caterina, il mio avvocato, <> ho dato i documenti...*

Cosa sarebbe la parola più giusta inserire nelle < >.


----------



## alenaro

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ok... proverò
> *
> Oggi ho visto Caterina, le ho dato i soldi che mi ha prestato*.
> *Oggi ho visto il mio avvocato* (lei è Caterina, ma non nomino questo dettaglio nella frase) *e gli ho dato i documenti.*.
> 
> Ma se ho nominato che il mio avvocato fosse una donna...
> 
> *Oggi ho visto Caterina, il mio avvocato, <> ho dato i documenti...*
> 
> Cosa sarebbe la parola più giusta inserire nelle < >.



In questo caso ritengo che dovresti usare il femminile, ma la risposta è già nella frase che tu dai. Infatti stai parlando di Caterina (femminile), _che *fra le altre cose* è il tuo avvocato..._


----------



## infinite sadness

Alcuni considerano la parola avvocato come un sostantivo maschile e femminile.


----------



## Alxmrphi

alenaro said:
			
		

> ma la risposta è già nella frase che tu dai.


Sono un po' confuso, ho usato 'le' nella prima, 'gli' nella seconda, poi ho incluso due dettagli di diversi generi, non capisco come la risposta può essere già nella frase, o ti riferisci al fatto che ho nominato "Caterina", e questo è la cosa a cui devo riferirmi in rispetto del pronome...

Credo di averti capito ora, ma vorrei anche l'opinione di infinite_sadness, che sembra pensare diversamente.



infinite sadness said:


> Alcuni considerano la parola avvocato come un sostantivo maschile e femminile.



Se si tratta di una parola che tutti considerano il stesso genere, e la sostituisciamo nella mia frase (rimuovendo avvocato), credi che sarà giusto?


----------



## alenaro

infinite sadness said:


> Alcuni considerano la parola avvocato come un sostantivo maschile e femminile.



La lingua, come è noto, è in continua evoluzione e oggi si arriva a dire anche _la ministra_, _la presidente_. Allora: premesso che scolasticamente e tradizionalmente sono strutture grammaticali inesistenti poichè di uso recente e solo saltuario, non si può far passare un modo di dire di questo tipo come regola da prendere in considerazione nella grammatica italiana. 
Si può dire ad Alex che qualcuno in Italia recentemente si è messo a parlare così, che a seconda del sesso della persona che ricopre una certa carica professionale si usa a volte considerare il sesso e non il ruolo grammaticale rivestito dalla parola, ma non gli si può dire che _in italiano *avvocato* è un sostantivo femminile!


_


----------



## infinite sadness

Per esempio, se io dico "oggi ho visto il mio avvocato Caterina Rossi, le/gli ho dato i documenti", sarei indeciso se dire le o gli.


----------



## Enloquecida

alenaro said:


> Non sono d'accordo, Alex.
> Anche se il dottore in questione è una donna, bisogna comunque usare il maschile _gli_ perchè il sostantivo _dottore_ é maschile.
> Altri modi di parlare sono "licenze poetiche" che qualcuno si prendre, ma non è grammaticalmente corretto quest'uso della lingua italiana.


 
Infatti si dovrebbe dire "dottoressa" eh.



infinite sadness said:


> Per esempio, se io dico "oggi ho visto il mio avvocato Caterina Rossi, le/gli ho dato i documenti", sarei indeciso se dire le o gli.


 
E'una donna e bisogna dire "Le". Non scherziamo


----------



## alenaro

infinite sadness said:


> Per esempio, se io dico "oggi ho visto il mio avvocato Caterina Rossi, le/gli ho dato i documenti", sarei indeciso se dire le o gli.



In questo caso sarei indeciso anche io, forse qui ci starebbe sia uno sia l'altro. Io credo che userei il pronome maschile _gli_ perchè nell'affermazione ci si riferisce all'_*avvocato* Caterina_ ed in questo caso per me va usato il pronome maschile.


----------



## Enloquecida

In questo caso L'AVVOCATO è UNA DONNA E SI USA LE. Non diciamo stupidaggini e non facciamo confondere chi sta studiando l'Italiano e vorrebbe impararlo.


----------



## alenaro

Enloquecida said:


> In questo caso L'AVVOCATO è UNA DONNA E SI USA LE. Non diciamo stupidaggini e non facciamo confondere chi sta studiando l'Italiano e vorrebbe impararlo.



Quello che ho detto non è una stupidaggine. E' una questione di priorità espresse nella frase. 

Una cosa è infatti dire: _Ho parlato con Caterina, che è il mio avvocato, e le ho detto di telefonarmi stasera._
Altra cosa è dire: _Ho parlato col mio avvocato Caterina.

_Se dici che va usato esclusivamente il pronome femminile devi saper spiegare perchè, gli insulti facili senza argomentazioni non servono a nessuno.


----------



## Enloquecida

Chiedo venia, sono stata troppo aggressiva e non avevo compreso bene la tua argomentazione. Ora che l'ho capita ti dico che nel secondo caso si possono utilizzare entrambi i pronomi: *Gli *perchè avvocato è un sostantivo *maschile* e *Le* perchè l'avvocato in questione (Caterina) è una *donna*.


----------



## Alxmrphi

La spiegazione che si tratta delle priorità ha senso, e riesco a capire in diversi modi perché alcune persone non sono d'accordo.

Nella seconda frase di alenaro, suppongo che si sceglierebbe 'gli' siccome il dettaglio principale e "il mio avvocato", no? Ma non sarebbe sbagliato scegliere 'le', dato che lei è una donna.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io penso che queste frasi sarebbero un problema anche per i grammatici.
Perchè, se si parte dal presupposto che le parole avvocato, ingegnere, architetto sono sostantivi maschili e femminili, poi riesce difficile spiegare perchè tutto il resto va concordato al maschile anche quando ci si riferisce a donne.
Cioè, non sso se devo dire "l'architetto Giovanna Rossi è stato colpito da un fulmine" oppure "è stata colpita da un fulmine" (io opterei per la seconda, poi, ai grammatisti l'ardua sentenza).


----------



## alenaro

infinite sadness said:


> Perchè, se si parte dal presupposto che le parole avvocato, ingegnere, architetto sono sostantivi maschili e femminili,
> Cioè, non sso se devo dire "l'architetto Giovanna Rossi è stato colpito da un fulmine" oppure "è stata colpita da un fulmine" (io opterei per la seconda, poi, ai grammatisti l'ardua sentenza).



No, le parole _avvocato, ingegnere e architetto_ sono tutte *maschili* e basta.
Io, nella frase che citi, opto *invece* per la prima, cioè il pronome maschile: _Il fulmine ha colpito *l'architetto *(Giovanna)!_


----------



## Enloquecida

Sì ma dire: "Ho parlato con l'Avvocato Caterina e *le* ho detto" non è un errore. 
Infatti anche in campo giuridico spesso si legge: ...l'avvocato Stefania Rossi *alla quale*...


----------



## effeundici

_Oggi ho visto il mio professore e *gli *ho dato i documenti_
_Oggi ho visto la mia professoressa e *le* ho dato i documenti_

_Oggi ho visto *il mio/la mia* *avvocato/avvocatessa*, Anna Rossi, e *gli/le* boooh!! (litighiamo da anni su questa cosa!!) ho dato i documenti_

Alex, rinunciaci, non lo sappiamo neanche noi come dire!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

effeundici said:


> Alex, rinunciaci, non lo sappiamo neanche noi come dire!!



Hahaha Questo lo so, ma il scambio di opinioni su un argomento grammaticale in italiano è stato un piacere di leggere!


----------



## Enloquecida

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hahaha Questo lo so, ma *LO* scambio di opinioni su un argomento grammaticale in italiano è stato un piacere *Da *leggere!


----------



## Angel.Aura

effeundici said:


> _Ho chiamato il Dottor Franco Rossi, Direttore Generale, e *Le* ho detto se poteva riceverci._


Confermo, semmai ancora servisse, il mio raccapriccio.
A parziale integrazione di quanto riferisce infinite sadness nel suo post #8, sappiate che l'ho sentito molto spesso anche in Sardegna.


----------

